# Gulf Triggerfish Regulations Change



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

New triggerfish regulations were just approved. Commercial and recreational harvest of triggerfish will be closed in June and July. There is a 12-fish trip limit for the commercial sector and a 2-fish bag limit within the 20-reef fish aggregate bag for recreational fishing. 
Read more about it here: http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/documents/pdfs/2013/fb13-040_gulf_amend37.pdf

Also, if you want to get these types of updates more regularly we would love for you to join us on facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/GulfCouncil

Remember: you don’t have to like us to “like” us. 

If you have any questions you can contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*And many many years ago, trigger's were considered trash fish, and thrown back.*


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *And many many years ago, trigger's were considered trash fish, and thrown back.*


Yep, remember the days of grouper, aj's, snapper, everything being open, and truly bringing a "mixed" bag back to the dock, wont be long and we wont be keeping anything.....


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Frigging joke


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbdown:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

And I think I have just realized why I just have no desire to get offshore here lately. But that's what they want us to do in the end anyway. No need to go out there for my one AJ, two trigger, and a grouper or two. 

Pisses me off to no end.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

So, you get snapper for the month of June, Grouper for the month of July, and Trigger before June and after July, but not during? Geeze.

Looks to me like they're intentionally trying to kill off the charter fleet and deter individuals with malicious intent. Why else would you overlap and stagger seasons like that? Who is going to pay $$$$ to charter a boat to keep 2-3 fish per person? Who is going to burn $4/gal gas in their boat to keep a few fish?

I gave up on offshore fishing years ago. There is no way it's worth it now.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

GandyGirl said:


> New triggerfish regulations were just approved. Commercial and recreational harvest of triggerfish will be closed in June and July. There is a 12-fish trip limit for the commercial sector and a 2-fish bag limit within the 20-reef fish aggregate bag for recreational fishing.
> Read more about it here: http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/documents/pdfs/2013/fb13-040_gulf_amend37.pdf
> 
> Also, if you want to get these types of updates more regularly we would love for you to join us on facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/GulfCouncil
> ...


 
Why do I picture you with a big smile on your face when you post info like this?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lets see if the Gulf Coast states thumb their nose at this garbage too.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Almost comical


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *And many many years ago, trigger's were considered trash fish, and thrown back.*


Hahahaha that's funny I'm eating some right now from this weekend an it's goooood!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

GandyGirl said:


> New triggerfish regulations were just approved. Commercial and recreational harvest of triggerfish will be closed in June and July. There is a 12-fish trip limit for the commercial sector and a 2-fish bag limit within the 20-reef fish aggregate bag for recreational fishing.
> Read more about it here: http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/documents/pdfs/2013/fb13-040_gulf_amend37.pdf
> 
> Also, if you want to get these types of updates more regularly we would love for you to join us on facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/GulfCouncil
> ...


 
Thanks you for letting us know that we just got a big fat one broke off in our ass!!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The morons don't understand that the drop in triggers being landed started when the circle hook only for bottom fish regulation went into affect. It's very difficult to catch triggers on circle hooks.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> The morons don't understand that the drop in triggers being landed started when the circle hook only for bottom fish regulation went into affect. It's very difficult to catch triggers on circle hooks.


I've never had a problem landing them on circle hooks. Heck, people that have never fished in their lives don't seem to have a problem with them on charter boats. The low triggerfish population is due to the freakin insane snapper population. Trigger frye are easy picking for red snapper.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I would agree that I don't have a problem hooking triggers with circle hooks. Although I don't have any comparison to using other types of hooks.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN WHY THEY DON'T OPEN IT DURING SNAPPER SEASON? They close AJ but open snapper during the spawn. They are clueless crooks


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

So the charter boats can have a specific fish to go after so they are more marketable. Triggers, ajs, porgys, Berliners and scamp now. Snapper for June and gags in July


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Thanks to the goobermint for doing their best to screw up my one trip I get to go on per year.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Yep, remember the days of grouper, aj's, snapper, everything being open, and truly bringing a "mixed" bag back to the dock, wont be long and we wont be keeping anything.....


White trout is next, trash fish :whistling::no::yes:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jgraham154 said:


> So the charter boats can have a specific fish to go after so they are more marketable. Triggers, ajs, porgys, Berliners and scamp now. Snapper for June and gags in July


+1 yep:thumbsup:


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

gator7_5 said:


> Why do I picture you with a big smile on your face when you post info like this?


Because you don't know me. 

Also, the seasons for different species are staggered because the Council has wants to leave one targetable species open all year. If everything was open in June and July then there would be times in the year when you couldn't keep anything. This idea is supported by many charter fishermen that I interact with because the alternative to targeting 1 species on a trip would be not to not run trips at all in the parts of the year that there is not targetable fish.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

It really isn't worth spending the money to go offshore anymore. What a shame... 

This is getting uglier and uglier ever year. What triggered all these government regulations? Seems that they've come on super strong within the last 4 or 5 years. What changed? Or is my perception off?

And BTW Gandy - I would rather go one or two months out of the year and bring home a box of fish... instead of spending $150 in gas to bring home two or three fish at a time year-round. This is just stupid...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

GandyGirl said:


> Because you don't know me.
> 
> Also, the seasons for different species are staggered because the Council has wants to leave one targetable species open all year. If everything was open in June and July then there would be times in the year when you couldn't keep anything. This idea is supported by many charter fishermen that I interact with because the alternative to targeting 1 species on a trip would be not to not run trips at all in the parts of the year that there is not targetable fish.


Ya, they want us blaming the charter industry. Same way the government works. Keep the Dems and republicans fighting so we don't have time to fight them. From my understanding this is only in federal water and as far I'm I'm concerned you can shove those regs up your ass.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Magic Mike said:


> It really isn't worth spending the money to go offshore anymore. What a shame...
> 
> This is getting uglier and uglier ever year. What triggered all these government regulations? Seems that they've come on super strong within the last 4 or 5 years. What changed? Or is my perception off?
> 
> And BTW Gandy - I would rather go one or two months out of the year and bring home a box of fish... instead of spending $150 in gas to bring home two or three fish at a time year-round. This is just stupid...


The federal fisheries law (the we have to follow) the Magnuson-Stevens Act was rewritten by congress in 2006; that may be why you see changes in the past few years. Some of the changes to the act tightened up requirements to end overfishing and rebuild stocks in a timely manner. It also required that all stocks have Annual Catch Limits that control harvest of both commercial and recreational fishing.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

It seems like most of you have very strong opinions about the fishery, but I'm not sure how often your opinions are expressed to the decision makers. For each fishery management decision that is made we make videos and guides that lay out the options, and we ask for public opinion constantly. This part of our website lists each issue, shows where it is in the decision making process, and links the resources and comment forms. I really encourage you to share your opinions in the places where they will be heard: http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishery_management_plans/scoping-thru-implementation.php


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

GandyGirl- when was the last time the council made a change due to input? What was the item? You see the opinions offered are ignored. The way to make change is to take the policy and decision out of the hands of people with agendas and no clue as to what is going on. This is the reason the states want to break away. No one from your organization will listen or consider what is being said. 2nd question - how much positive support are you getting from the forums you post on? Probably none to very little. I'm sure your job description is to go out and try to spread the cheer but when was the last time you were offshore of Alabama and snapper fished?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> :thumbdown:


 :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::no::no::no::no::furious::furious::furious::furious::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

my3nme said:


> gandygirl- when was the last time the council made a change due to input? What was the item? You see the opinions offered are ignored. The way to make change is to take the policy and decision out of the hands of people with agendas and no clue as to what is going on. This is the reason the states want to break away. No one from your organization will listen or consider what is being said. 2nd question - how much positive support are you getting from the forums you post on? Probably none to very little. I'm sure your job description is to go out and try to spread the cheer but when was the last time you were offshore of alabama and snapper fished?


 good questions?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't shoot the messenger.

Gandy does a fine job with disseminating information. Her position is one of the positive things the Council has done.

Please don't take that as an endorsement of their other actions  . I do appreciate the fact that she does actively solicit input and provide information... and takes some lumps in the process.

Here's my obligatory the Council sucks, down with the government, let me catch my fish stuff ........


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Before long it will be virtually impossible to run offshore and legally catch a 20-reef fish aggregate. I will have to raise the jolly roger and put on my eye patch when I leave state watersirate:


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*aggregate*

If they make a change with the vermillion snapper, which i am pretty sure they will, there will be no way to reach your 20 fish aggregate.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

my3nme said:


> GandyGirl- when was the last time the council made a change due to input? What was the item? You see the opinions offered are ignored. The way to make change is to take the policy and decision out of the hands of people with agendas and no clue as to what is going on. This is the reason the states want to break away. No one from your organization will listen or consider what is being said. 2nd question - how much positive support are you getting from the forums you post on? Probably none to very little. I'm sure your job description is to go out and try to spread the cheer but when was the last time you were offshore of Alabama and snapper fished?


Public guides plenty of the Council decisions. The problem is that many of the things the public asks for are not allowed under the federal law made by Congress that controls what the Council does. (The Magnuson-Stevens Act). When a fish stock is determined to be overfished or undergoing overfishing we must, according to the federal law, take action to end the overfishing and rebuild the stock. This often leads the Council to ask questions of the public that are a trade-off. i.e. would you rather a different season, bag limit, or size limit? The Council can not however, (no matter how much public opinion tells us otherwise) open a fishery year round if the science tells us the stock is overfished... That is what the law says and that is the law we must follow. If you have issues in that regard its an issue that needs to be addressed by congress because they are our boss. 

Just a few recent examples from of times when the pubic influence drove Council decisions:
Council just changed the venting tool requirement after public requested they be allowed to try recompression. 
Council didn't increase the minimum size limit for triggerfish because of public comment. 
Council didn't reduce the red snapper bag limit to 1 fish because the public was against it. 
Council just voted to remove the rule that allows NOAA fisheries to close the federal waters off a state that has non-consistent red snapper regulations because the public complained. 
Council just voted to remove provisions in amendment 30b that require for-hire boats to follow the more restrictive of state or federal regulations after the industry complained. 
Council just removed the February-March Shallow water grouper closed season after fishermen asked them to do so. 
Council just started addressing the division of fish between recreational and commercial fishing sectors after the public asked them to reconsider how much fish each group gets. 
Council is working on a document that would allow different regions to manage red snapper separately after the public asked them to do so. 

This list is not complete and goes back to October of last year. I'm happy to provide more examples but hopefully I've made the point you were looking for.

As for fishing offshore Alabama for snapper: I've never done it. I don't usually fish from charter or head boats and I'm only ever in Alabama for business. I'd love to find a day in the short season to get out but unfortunately, the regulations effect me as much as they do you. And.. I have to go out 90 miles from where I live to find snapper. I mostly inshore fish once or twice a week; frequently from my own boat or a kayak. If you question my knowledge of fishing or passion for fishing google image my name: Emily Muehlstein. 

Also, swhiting thanks for the acknowledgement that I'm the messenger and that my position is indeed a positive addition to the Council process.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

All I have to say is Yall win! I'm not putting $200 plus dollars into a gulf trip for 2 fish or less.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

I kayak fish, and am only able to get out within 3-5 mi once in every 7-14 day span. Triggerfish do normally inhabit these closer in wrecks and live bottom, and after 3 months of working weekends i was looking forward to finding some of these tasty "trash" fish to bring home for dinner. So in a perfect world i might have been able to get out, weather and work permitting, enough to harvest approx 4-8 triggerfish a month. I guess with the new regulations ill scratch that idea for june & july, some of best months to be on the water, IMHO, and just have to settle for my one person limit of the Endangered Red Snapper if im lucky enough to find some above the minimum size limit. Just doesnt seem fair for the average recreational fisherman, with obviously limited time and ability to fall under the same regulations as the folks who have the time, money & ability to "overfish" the local fisheries. Life isnt fair though, and as the "little man", im used to being stepped on, lol. I do certainly enjoy being a part of an outstanding kayak & fishing community here. I just wish as it seems so many others do, that when im able to muster up the time, money, ability, and pair it with tolerable weather conditions that i might actually harvest a few fish to eat, regardless of what great month were in. Thanks for letting me vent everyone, tight lines!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

They are a joke, with the money you have to even get there and have the gear. If you limit out its not hardly worth while. Things have got to change. I personally watch a guy fillet and release at least a dozen snapper last year while I only have my 2 in the boat, called fwc, they did not care what so ever. Maby he has the idea.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I think what many of us have a problem with, is the "science" used to determine "overfishing".

Having gone on trips in both Texas and Florida, I can say that my "science" shows that MANY gigantic snapper prowl the Gulf of Mexico in such abundance that it's nearly impossible not to catch a limit. If the fishery was in that much danger, I'd not punish the average weekend angler who probably gets to go offshore a few times a year. I'd focus on the commercial fishing industry.

I'd suggest that the politicians who are creating these regulations have probably never been fishing, let alone in the Gulf.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

These are corrupt, immoral laws and everyone knows it. All created by big Pew money.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep in mind that the way it's managed is like this. X million pounds TAC, Y million pounds allotted to the commercial sector, remaining Z million pounds allotted to the recreational sector which includes the charter industry. 

The U.S. population has doubled since 1950 to today. That's about 65 years roughly and will double again in roughly 30 years. What that adds up to is a greater demand on our marine resources by commercial and recreational sectors than can be sustained. If interest groups are allowed to take what they think they "need" today there won't be much of a fishing industry for future generations. 

As evil as it may be regulation and management of our marine resources is necessary to ensure sustainability for us and for future generations.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

What we need to do is encourage the State of Florida to grow a backbone, and regulate our 9 miles of state water the way we, the voters want instead of the way the broken Federal government and King Roy want. :thumbup:

Then require our FWC to enforce the law only in our state waters, not in Federal. Let the Feds worry about Federal regulations. 

In the panhandle, we have deep enough water within the 9 mile range to have most species of bottom fish. Jump through the hoops and open more state water for artificial reef building like Alabama has. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> What we need to do is encourage the State of Florida to grow a backbone, and regulate our 9 miles of state water the way we, the voters want instead of the way the broken Federal government and King Roy want. :thumbup:
> 
> At face value it sounds good unless what the voters want is immediate gratification and it's not the right choice for sustainability of marine resources. Look back a few years and see how fast we went from no limit on Red Snapper to an 8 bag, to a 4 bag to a 2 bag. It's taken about 6 years to get us from catching the legal size limit to some truly decent fish like we have now. This was brought about by regulation and management of the resource.
> 
> ...


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

"When a fish stock is determined to be overfished or undergoing overfishing we must, according to the federal law, take action to end  the overfishing and rebuild the stock."

This is the problem...who determines when a fish stock is overfished and based on what data? Roy Crabtree? It is quite obvious that the determination that red snapper remain overfished is based on junk science. Dr. Bob Shipp has conducted and presented extensive research on historical red snapper stocks in the Gulf yet this has obviously been ignored by the NMFS.

Anyone who has fished in the Gulf over the past 30 or 40 years can tell you there is simply more red snapper now than in anyone's memory. We catch red snapper on grounds and in deeper water where they were never captured before - and they are larger on average than anyone can remember. It is difficult to NOT catch red snapper on any reef, wreck, or hard bottom from 50 feet to 350 feet.

Data from someone's flawed model be damned, the facts that all of us see on a very regular basis are that red snapper stocks in the Gulf are healthy and these ridiculous restrictions are punitive.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

The regs we see today are saddening. I remember the days of my grandfather when you could actually look forward to a fish fry for the family after a hard day of fishing offshore. I wait all year to take some much earned vacation time and go fishing weather permitting. I do all I can to be legal which gets very expensive with tags, Towboat, Gear, License, Ramp Fee, etc. My father in law spends 500 bucks plus to come here to fish with me from Arizona. We finally get a good day and can only keep two snapper apiece. I tell Dad, no problem we can try and catch some triggers to go with these 4 reds. Wanting to make sure I am legal I check the hotsheets on my smartphone and find out what they are now doing to triggerfish. I release the 12 triggerfish I caught that are all over 12 but less than 14. Love the sport but about ready to sell the boat and give it up. Just does not add anymore and not worth the time and hassle. If you want to regulate us so much how about giving us 30 snapper tags a year. Like the alligator guys. That way I can catch 30 a year for my family. I guarantee that I have released 30 in the past and watched flipper promptly eat them. So what you are trying to accomplish does not work anyway. Its all just sad that we have gotten to this point in America. Not even fun to fish anymore.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

JVT said:


> "When a fish stock is determined to be overfished or undergoing overfishing we must, according to the federal law, take action to end the overfishing and rebuild the stock."
> 
> This is the problem...who determines when a fish stock is overfished and based on what data? Roy Crabtree? It is quite obvious that the determination that red snapper remain overfished is based on junk science. Dr. Bob Shipp has conducted and presented extensive research on historical red snapper stocks in the Gulf yet this has obviously been ignored by the NMFS.
> 
> ...


A couple of things: The status of a fishery is decided based on stock assessments conducted through the South East Data Assessment and Review process (SEDAR). The process calls for all scientists across the region to submit their research for inclusion into the assessment. Then a group of stock assessment scientists take that data and use a mathematical model to assess the health of the stock. From there the input data, modeling, and conclusions are sent out for peer review before they are published and used in management. I'm in the process of completing a series of articles that might help to explain the science in a little more detail. You can find it here: http://gulfcouncil.blogspot.com/2013/04/how-hard-can-it-really-be-to-count-fish.html

Also, Dr. Bob Shipp is the Chairman of the Gulf Council's Reef Fish Committee. He is very much included in the management decisions that are submitted to NMFS. Although he is a prominent researcher, he did not submit any research on red snapper for inclusion into the latest red snapper stock assessment. 

And finally, I've not heard a single person deny that the snapper population is growing and healthier than many of us have seen in our lifetimes. The Council (the folks I work for) have raised the red snapper quota each year since 2009, but despite those increases the seasons are getting shorter. This short article explains why we have more fish but less fishing opportunity: http://gulfcouncil.blogspot.com/2013/02/more-fish-less-fishing.html


----------

